# Be honest please-how bad is the "ring of fire"?



## jlw617

I'm assuming everyone knows what I'm describing but just in case I'm taking about he burning sensation you get when the baby's head starts to crown...I felt pressure the last time but I'm sure it didn't compare to what it feels like au natural...I had a walking epidural that must not have taken all the way or something because it was a totally different experience than what I had with my first in which I felt absolutely nothing! This time I want to go completely drug free though but the one thing I'm quite frightened of is the dreaded ring of fire! So please give me your honest answers here :)


----------



## mummy2_1

It's stings but over so quickly u soon forget. That's my opinion anyway. And my lb crowned and took 3mins for his body to birth. So was there quite awhile with the stinging


----------



## tallybee

I don't remember having a burning feeling at all, honestly it just felt like I needed a huge poo :lol:


----------



## LoraLoo

I don't think it's that bad, it's the pressure I find worse but for me the pushing is just a relief brcUse you know the contractions are nearly over aNd your baby is almost here &#128522;


----------



## emyandpotato

With gas and air with my first I thought it was fine. I had nothing at all this time and it was bad, but it was over quickly. There isn't anything you can do at that point so your body just goes with it.


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

I had a little gas n air but really can't remember the feeling although it must have hurt because I remember saying "that better have been the head or I'm changing my mind about this whole baby thing" MW told me to have a feel and there was her head. About 30 seconds later and 1 massive push and Lex was born.


----------



## NDH

I don't know that I felt it either time. At least I don't remember it so it can't have been that bad. :haha: I am a noisy birther so anyone listening would have thought I was in excruciating pain but it was "working noise" lol. Not that it wasn't painful of course, but I don't remember any particular part of it being especially painful. With my first the pushing was sweet relief after not being allowed to push for two hours it was just exhausting cause it took so long, so I may have been too numb to feel the ring of fire.
Ok I do now remember it with my second but it literally lasts seconds and the memory obviously fades pretty quickly.
Honestly its nothing to be worried about so try not to dwell on it. When you feel it let it motivate you cause you will be sooooioi close to meeting Charlie <3


----------



## Dolly84

With my first (7lb 9oz) I had a 2nd degree tear and just felt a bit of a sting as I ripped.
With my 2nd (10lb 4oz) same again just a bit of a sting, like a Chinese burn, I just had a tear to my perinium that time. Didn't really hurt both times, I had gas and air 1st time and nothing 2nd time xxx


----------



## lesleyann

It's not that bad the one thing I remember a friend telling me was remember when you where younger and would hook a finger each side of your mouth and pull a really silly face, do that and pull until it hurts and that's the feeling.


----------



## dan-o

I've never had it, although I did yell ow ow ow this time as he came through the birth canal far far too fast!! (Too much syntocinon) Got away with it though as he was small!


----------



## ElmaWG

I had a natural (pain med free) labor, and I have no memory of pain during crowning. I definitly remember the visceral pain of transition ( which was only "unbearable" for a couple contractions). The entire pushing stage was a breeze in comparison, in terms of pain level.


----------



## jlw617

Thanks ladies! You have really put my mind to ease about the whole thing.


----------



## TTCBean

I hate to be the only one out, but I had a completely natural birth at home for my first (planning it this time around too!) and the worst part for me was the "ring of fire". I remember telling my husband that it "burned like heck" (in a more colourful way) ... but to be honest it was soon over when baby came out and it was totally worth the few minutes of intense burning.


----------



## bombshellmom

OMG, that was the worst part of labor for me!!! It burned SO bad! I almost wanted to quit and have a c section haha!!!


----------



## Feronia

I had two home births and didn't experience it either time! Pushing was wonderful!


----------



## BunnyN

I loved pushing the first time. I had intense pain in my back during transition and it went away as soon as pushing started which was such a relief. I described the pushing as more intense and hard work rather than painful. I pushed for an hr. I only remember the ring of fire, which came right at the end of pushing, clearly because of the sympathetic look the MW gave me when she said "it really hurts doesn't it?" She looked a little surprised when I said "no, it doesn't hurt at all, just stings". But it is true it did really sting but it didn't feel like pain to me.

My second labour the MW got me to take crowning really slow as she was a little concerned about the size of the baby (he turned out to be almost 11lbs and with a big head) I remember every time the stinging got intense she told me to stop pushing. I found it a little fustrating because I was ready to have him out now but things did go very smoothly and I didn't even have a stitch. Again I wouldn't describe it as pain, just an intense stingy, stretching feeling.

Both were drug free home births.


----------



## mummof1

I had two natural births and I didn't feel it with my first son, my second son I definitely felt it and that feeling is what made me push so hard to end it lol 
It was a burning/stretching pain for me but I pushed so hard it was over pretty quickly !


----------



## diz

To be honest, that was the worst bit for me during both of my home births. I ended up with 2nd degree tears too, which took about two weeks to heal before i didn't cry when i had to walk any where..three weeks to feel much better. 

I hope your one of the lucky ones that has little pain. Get some witch hazel water to put on a pad just incase you do have a bad sting. it helps for after wards xxx


----------



## o0oCharlieo0o

lesleyann said:


> It's not that bad the one thing I remember a friend telling me was remember when you where younger and would hook a finger each side of your mouth and pull a really silly face, do that and pull until it hurts and that's the feeling.

^^ this is what i would have said! It feels like that but a bit worse id say, i remember it vividly with my first baby because i stopped and refused to push because if it LOL!!! I had to obviously just get on with it and push anyway lol and it always made me wonder after why they dont stick like KY jelly down there before the baby starts crowning because its a dry burn feel i think a lubricant wud really help! With my second baby his head come out still on the water bag so i didnt get the sting and didnt really get it with my third either, i wonder if its because my first baby my waters had broken 4 hrs previous and he had a lot of hair? Because his head was dry, whereas my last baby the waters broke about half hour before she was born and she didnt have hair so no friction lol! Still think they shud whack some lubricant down there to prevent the sting though lol (ps i had gas and air with all my births as my pain releif)


----------



## KandyKinz

I found the contractions to be far more painful.


----------



## Misscalais

Not bad at all. Contractions are the worst part for me. I also hate delivering the placenta.
I didn't even know my 3rd sons head was out until i got frustrated and said he was too big to come out :haha: mw was like no love, his head is out just a few more little pushes :dohh:
Ive done all my births with just gas and air.


----------



## MindUtopia

Really not a big deal. It feels burny and stretchy (like an 'Indian burn' if you've ever had someone do that to you). My husband said that I said, 'ouch!' but that was it. I also had a 2nd degree tear and had a completely natural home birth. Getting the stitches for the small tear wasn't pleasant, but crowning was fine and over very quickly.


----------



## mumandco

I've had 2 babies with no pain relief and I honestly didn't feel the ring of fire...I was absolutely dreading at as I had heard all about it, all I felt was a huge urge to push..no pain whilst pushing.


----------



## Mthoodmom

I felt it with my first, but not my second. I birthed my second in a standing position, which may have helped.


----------



## PugLuvAh

It was painful and really did feel like it was burning! But it was short lived. Honestly your body kind of takes over and pushes for you, so its over quickly.


----------



## Srrme

I had a natural birth in hospital with my 3rd, and a natural home birth with my 4th. The ring of fire is NOT that bad. The contractions, in my opinion, are worse. The ring of fire is so short lived, and it's a HUGE relief when the head comes out, that you forget about it immediately -- at least I did. :)


----------



## babydustcass

In the birthing pool it was more of a relief than pain, it wasn't nice, it was painful but it was also kina relieving... strange


----------



## bombshellmom

See the burning feeling lasted almost the entire time i was pushing. Guess everyone is different


----------



## Willow82

I didn't even notice it the second time around!


----------



## Spudtastic

I just had a second birth with gas and air. The contractions were also the worst for me too. I remember being surprised at a slight circle of warmth. In my head I hoped it was this so called ring of fire because it was an easy feeling.


----------



## Shadowy Lady

I don't remember a ring of fire. I do recall pushing to be the most painful part of labour though. I literally thought I would die!! I have to add though that my pushing was short for a first time mom (25 mins) and I had a big-ish baby at 8lb 10oz, I also had no tearing


----------



## InVivoVeritas

It's my least favourite part, but it's over quite quickly.

I've had 3 natural deliveries, and each time I have to give myself a mental pep-talk of "it's coming out anyway so shut up and get on with it!"

What I'd compare it to is (sorry TMI) when you're constipated and have to do a particularly big poo. Not pleasant and does hurt, but it isn't unbearable and it's over soon.


----------



## Torz

I don't remember feeling it with my first. I had a hospital birth the first time & had pethadine quite early on, I think it had wore off for the pushing stages. 

My second I felt the ring of fire awful, it hurt so much but I had a home water birth with no midwife present. When I phoned the hospital they didn't believe I was in labour & refused to send a midwife out. I don't think this helped with the pain at all, it was excruciating from transition & I believe this was because I was panicking. I knew what was happening, I just kept screaming for a midwife & Gas & air. I had a second degree tear second time round & I feel all this could have been avoided if the midwife who answered the call in hospital would have trusted me knowing I was in labour.


----------



## Dragonfly

I only felt it the third time as I had spinals rest and I was in shock. I gasped, I wont forget that in a hurry. But it was only a second, after no feeling.


----------



## ferens06

Horrific, but I've had 2x pain relief free births, so it's very vivid. Its the only time I made any noise. However, it's not worth worrying about, there's nothing you can do about it and you are so close to meeting your baby then you just need to stay focused on that :D


----------



## babyjan

Ouch! I'm really scared about this part the most!


----------



## ferens06

I think it can depend what your muscle tone is like down there. I dont mean your vagina, but more your skin because that is what stretches/tears. If it is more supple then it figures that it will be a less painful experience. But it is just luck of the draw on that!


----------



## RainbowDrop_x

This is the part of labour I dread the most. I had a drug free birth with my DD (8lb 2oz no tears) and to be honest it's the only part of the labour I really remember from a pain point of view. That being said it doesn't last long and as soon as the head is out the rest kind of just follows and the pain disappears instantly


----------



## babyjan

With my first I had epidural so didn't feel it much. I was given episiotomy as well and I'm just so scared of tearing or getting cut again :|

The fact that I plan to go natural this time really frightens me!


----------



## ferens06

babyjan said:


> With my first I had epidural so didn't feel it much. I was given episiotomy as well and I'm just so scared of tearing or getting cut again :|
> 
> The fact that I plan to go natural this time really frightens me!

Try not to fear, fear is not a productive emotion in labour and can have negative consequences. Trust in your body, it knows how to birth. Women have been birthing for centuries without pain relief. You can do it.


----------



## oops_a_baby

I remember saying 'that smarts' but knowing that it was nearly over and was pain with a purpose.
I used a natal hypnotherapy for homebirth CD. Admittedly, I fell asleep during every time I listened to it but I really think that on the day it helped.


----------



## Serendipity13

Hi guys,

I have just found out I'm pregnant with #2 so trying not to think too much about the labour again just yet!! Lol. 

But I saw this question and wanted to respond because I actually found the pushing stage to be ok... Or at least much better than the contractions part (7cm to 10cm was hard going!!!) For me I felt you could kind of control this stage more (ie how much you pushed) if that makes sense, whereas the contractions just hit you and you just had to ride them out! And it wasn't a short stage for me either as I was pushing for close to 2 hours with #1 (home birth so unassisted thankfully!) and I did tear (2nd degree) but didn't feel it at the time at all :)


----------



## ferens06

I had fetal ejection reflex, I had no control over pushing at all! My body just did it!


----------



## eastiemama

I intended to labor without an epidural with my first and got my wish after I had an hour & a half of labor pains before giving birth. I was ready for the epidural after that hour of intense labor pains, thinking it was only going to continue this way or get much worse as my labor progressed. Little did I know, it was time him to come out! 

The ring of fire is definitely killer. All of the pushing hurts a lot, granted I tore in 3 places. However, it's ok. When it's over, it's over. Yes, you go through the pain during pushing but then it's done and you don't remember the pain so it's ok. I don't plan to get an epidural with my second so obviously I'm willing to do it again! :) The nurses I had were wonderful - she had me look her in the eyes and focus and after that it as much better - I just knew I had to do it and did. 

Good luck! :)


----------



## UBC Mom

I never felt a ring of fire, had a second degree tear, never felt that either. No pain at all. In my experience, if I expect pain, it's like a self fulfilling profecy, but if I'm totally at peace with what I've chosen, then no pain, no ring of fire. Baby out in two pushes. 8lbs 3oz


----------



## Dragonfly

I had the ring of fire again, Baby got stuck and I was in agony and had to do a few more pushes. Dam that hurts but no tear this time. Least its the final stage and you have nothing after but that push for your placenta after.


----------



## c.m.c

I had an epidural first time, so obviously I didn't feel the ring of fire, so, low and behold I was in the pool 2nd time around telling the midwife I was scared shitless about the ring of fire as I'd never felt it before... all while she sang Jonny cashs wonderful tune to me... I do love Jonny!!! Anyway ... I didn't feel the ring of fire... I have no idea why... I'm putting it down to the water???? I did feel like an animal bearing down and grunting uncontrollably but it was fine... no fire and I'd do it again in the morning!


----------



## c.m.c

ferens06 said:


> I had fetal ejection reflex, I had no control over pushing at all! My body just did it!

This is so true!!! I never felt anything like it in my life. My body was doing it all and Inside my head was like... OMG I'm like an animal... raw nature!!!


To OP all you need to do is control your mind, because your body does the rest


----------



## DaisyDreamer

c.m.c said:


> ferens06 said:
> 
> 
> I had fetal ejection reflex, I had no control over pushing at all! My body just did it!
> 
> This is so true!!! I never felt anything like it in my life. My body was doing it all and Inside my head was like... OMG I'm like an animal... raw nature!!!
> 
> 
> To OP all you need to do is control your mind, because your body does the restClick to expand...

Same, I could assist with pushing but really felt like it was all my contractions.

Ring of fire, wasn't painful, just intense, like the rest of labor. I didn't consider it a painful experience nor did I expect it to hurt. I just expected a very intense, natural, bodily experience. And that's what I got!


----------



## marmoset

The "ring of fire" was my favorite part! I know that sounds silly but it really was. I pushed for about an hour and I was so scared I couldn't do it, that he'd never come out and the pain would just go on forever. I didn't know if I was making progress or what. Plus the staff had told me 'looks like you've got a big baby in there!' while I was pushing so I was freaked out. Anyway I'm pushing and pushing and all of a sudden I feel this burning and I get SO excited I announce to the whole room "I feel a burning! I'm going to push into the burning!" Like I've just had the greatest idea of all time, I don't remember what the nurse said but it was something like "great idea, you do that!" It's my favorite memory from labor (besides actually seeing baby of course). 

Anyway, I loved it! It was such a relief to know he was almost out, that all my hard work was paying off. It didn't even hurt really, just kinda burned/stung (I didn't have an epidural)

I found out while they were stitching me up that I had a partial third degree tear, I didn't feel it though. I only guessed it was bad by how much stitching they were doing haha! And it healed fine. 

Hope that helps! <3


----------



## fides

excrutiating, like someone taking a large knife and ripping me open, but temporary


----------



## Amyjon

Oh my gosh wish I hadn't looked at this


----------



## marmoset

Meh, I didn't find it hurt all that much (and I was induced with Pitocin and no epidural). I know it's hard not to be scared, just remember no matter what happens your body WILL heal. <3


----------



## MyFavSurprise

I don't remember feeling a ring of fire at all actually, both births (one with epidural one without) I tore in exactly the same spot, about 1cm, no big deal... the biggest thing is when you're pushing and they said stop or hold on, listen! That's when baby is coming out and the harder you push at that time the more force on the skin around... but while I thought pushing was the absolute hardest and most painful thing in the birth, I didn't feel the burning part :)

You can also do a perenial massage to help stretch the skin ahead of time and improve the elasticity, I got my husband to do it witb EPO.. it hurts but I think it helped :)


----------



## Srrme

It hurts, but honestly, it's not that bad, and it's very temporary. I tore too (with my 3rd and 4th) and didn't even feel it. I had no pain relief either (including no gas and air).


----------



## MightyMom

It felt like Satan was pulling on every nerve in my vagina. And not a quick little pinch. No that lasted for a WHILE. I know I was cussing a lot. And yelling at people. And generally being very unpleasant. It hurt so so so bad. I seriously just wanted the baby to crawl back up into my uterus. Not looking forward to that.


----------



## HopefulPony

I definitely didn't think it was the worst bit... definitely not. Yeah it was bad, it feels like you're splitting in half, it does burn... I yelled out "its STINGING!!!!" with my second &#55357;&#56834; But it doesn't last long at all and it's the last bit before you get your baby! I definitely think transition is worse than the ring of fire :)


----------



## Missbb2591

Honestly I always found the pressure worse than the burning/stinging!


----------



## crazylilth1ng

It's not nice. It stings/burns but it's over fast. The pressure from the baby dropping into the birth canal is much worse.


----------



## WackyMumof2

Honestly, it depends on your pain tresh-hold. I did 2 drug-free labours and don't ever recall my hooch feeling like it was on fire. Mind you, if you can make it though with barely a muffled squeal, then you can handle a fair bit of pain.


----------



## babyjan

HopefulPony said:


> I definitely didn't think it was the worst bit... definitely not. Yeah it was bad, it feels like you're splitting in half, it does burn... I yelled out "its STINGING!!!!" with my second &#65533;&#65533; But it doesn't last long at all and it's the last bit before you get your baby! I definitely think transition is worse than the ring of fire :)

Agree with this. Transition was the worst part for me too!

It felt weird plus I had midwives stretching the area with their fingers then I ended up with a huge injection to the area to get an episiotomy :/


----------



## lenorajoy

I honestly didn't even feel it! I was kind of waiting for it, but it never came. I think the whole area must have gone numb or something because I had a pretty bad 2nd degree tear and I didn't feel a thing. I pooped all over the place, though. :haha: I knew I had to actually poop early on and it wasn't baby pressure I was feeling! But they wouldn't let me go to the bathroom anyway.

And I'd have to agree, transition was the hardest part! I had an overwhelming urge to push well before I was fully dilated (I believe it started around 7 cm!), and my body actually started to push on its own and I had to stop it. That was pure torture! Thankfully the last 3 cm went fairly quickly compared to the 4-5 cm stage, which seemed to last forever.

Nothing can describe the sense relief and joy the moment baby is born. It was so surreal for me, and so beautiful.


----------



## swampmaiden

lenorajoy said:


> Nothing can describe the sense relief and joy the moment baby is born. It was so surreal for me, and so beautiful.

I second that... the immense feeling of relief was probably the most intense feeling I've ever had.... no drug could ever recreate that... its one big reason Im planning another drug free birth, just to chase that high again.

Ring of fire is bad but honestly you are so saturated with natural chemicals from your brain that its not like you are exactly experiencing it sober. You enter Labor Land around 6-7cm and your body&brain really kick in with the hormones and biochemicals and endorphins so its a very unique state of mind you'll be in.

Good luck, you can do it... women all over the world do it, have been doing it and will continue to do so... you gots this! &#128515;


----------



## lenorajoy

Swampmaiden is right, you really do enter Labor Land! I didn't think about what other women usually act like during labor, I just did what came naturally. Apparently what came naturally to me was to breathe deeply and focus on each contraction. I was apparently so quiet and calm everyone talked about it for at least a month! I was induced, so my experience was probably different from a lot of women that go into labor naturally, but you can do it, too!


----------



## WackyMumof2

lenorajoy said:


> And I'd have to agree, transition was the hardest part! I had an overwhelming urge to push well before I was fully dilated (I believe it started around 7 cm!), and my body actually started to push on its own and I had to stop it. That was pure torture! Thankfully the last 3 cm went fairly quickly compared to the 4-5 cm stage, which seemed to last forever.

I have to agree with this though I didn't find transition overly painful. Uncomfortable but not unmanageable. My midwife spent half an hour trying to get me NOT to push and had to give me Gas just to take the urge off. It's not something you can control which is the frustrating part. Your body wants to push and you can feel it happening no matter how hard you try not too. The Gas was good. It gave me enough of a distraction that she was able to put some pressure on my cervix to dilate that last little bit so I could push.


----------



## lenorajoy

Yeah, transition wasn't much more painful, it was just the torture of trying to convince my body to stop pushing! You're right, it's like something completely out of your control, but you have to control it. Practice your kegels, they will help! I'm sad to say I didn't do mine religiously and I wish I had.


----------



## Mrs. MB

Mine hurt like hell but it was over with very quickly. I had staggered contractions that took my breath away and I cussed like a drunk sailor so starting to push was a relief. I then distinctly remember the "mother**** this hurts moment" and my nurse telling me to let the baby stretch me before pushing her out. F$$$ no, I pushed that sucker out. Apparently I may not have had a tear if I held off... I was over it though as I had no pain relief. Also immediately after the relief of the baby coming my doctor kept pushing me to deliver the placenta and I had to yell at her to give me a break because I was in so much pain. Once they cut the cord they gave me IV drugs and I delivered the placenta.


----------



## Ames333

Maybe it's just me, but Contractions are so debilitating painful that I never notice any pain at all from the baby coming out and my 4th was 10lbs5oz, no meds, no tearing.


----------



## happycupcake

I found the head part made my feet feel white hot, which was weird. But I find that part a relief, you know it's almost over and you're moments away from meeting your little one


----------



## Reiko_ctu

My first 2 I don't remember it being that bad but my third, holy cow it was bad. I was screaming and saying "I can't do this!" And they were getting me to do the panting pushes... oh dear!! Frick I don't even like remembering it. But it only lasts a minute or so and then the baby is OUT!!


----------



## ManicsGirl

I don't remember it being _that bad_ when I had my two. Yeah it hurt, but I knew what it was and the relief I felt when the baby is out was pretty instant.


----------



## Suggerhoney

For me it was awfull. Also the contractions very very very painful. 
But on a brighter note even tho it hurts like hell it is worth it and u feel so much relief ans when u get the head and shoulders out the rest of baby comes out real easy.


----------



## Deethehippy

I don’t remember it specifically, just the overwhelming urge to push.
I was in the bath when I got that urge with my home birth and I waddled to the bedroom and my daughter was born with me standing up....I’m not sure if position makes a difference but I always like to be mobile and active in labour.


----------



## Twag

So both of mine were natural and only G&A and a TENS machine and both big babies and my son (1st baby) got his head stuck and I had to be cut and tbh I didn't even feel that - yes it hurts but it isn't that bad I would say standing on a piece of Lego hurts way more


----------



## Katiedw21

I've had 6 births with an epidural and my last birth #7 was natural(not by choice just didn't make it in time) It hurt so bad I was crawling back on the bed refusing to push I refused for like 30 min as my daughter and dh became quite annoyed with me but that was by far the most painful thing I've experienced! My mind was telling me not to do it but my body said otherwise! At one point I begged her to pull him out she said you get his head and shoulders out and I will pull him the rest of the way so I mustered up the courage and pushed him to that point she stuck her fingers in his armpits and pulled him the rest of the war out lol BUT as soon as he was out it was all over no more pain and I forgot all about it! I was honestly proud of myself because I really didn't think I could do it but I did!


----------



## Katiedw21

For me the contractions aren't that painful so I didn't get that relief with pushing that so many talk about


----------



## Dommy

HopefulPony said:


> I definitely didn't think it was the worst bit... definitely not. Yeah it was bad, it feels like you're splitting in half, it does burn... I yelled out "its STINGING!!!!" with my second &#55357;&#56834; But it doesn't last long at all and it's the last bit before you get your baby! I definitely think transition is worse than the ring of fire :)

That's the exact explanation!


----------

